# Slow morning on C.J.



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought I'd start a new thread for the coming weekend. I was out at daybreak this morning. The weather was pretty nice except for that NE wind that I dislike. Got a 13" WB and a 12" Crappie right away. Then nothing doing on several of my dependable spots. Finally got a 14" Walleye clear over on the Western shoreline where I was exploring. Found 1/2 doz of those dink Crappies after that. Came off the lake at 11:00. I talked with a troller at the ramp. He pulled a Personal Best and Fish Ohio 28" Walleye trolling yesterday. He had caught 3 shorties this morning.

I'll take tomorrow off and hit it early on Sunday.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

It's been a strange year. I've fished a few different lakes for Saugeyes and Walleyes and it seems like things are a bit behind where they should be. I would have thought C.J. would be going by now.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i think the fishin at cjb isnt 2 bad... it will pick up soon and ppl will be all over the lake fishin for the great WALLEYE

see ya out there~jonny


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

I looked for you this morning Blueboat, but didn't see you. (Plan was to lasso your boat until I caught some fish  )

I caught 12 that were just under, and 1 just over the limit for a bakers dozen. Lost a couple near the boat that seemed heavier (fish stories, I know)

I didn't get on the water until 7am. I didn't really start catching them until10:30ish. When I started catching them I drew a crowd. I was also catching a zillion 8inch channel cats, a couple 6" perch, a crappie, and a whitebass. Couple of boats anchored directly upwind of me, which is kinda scary when you're in a scanoe. I could just see anchor coming loose and I end up under a LUND.  Also had a guy troll between me and two other boats that were less than 20 feet apart, all of us had anchors out and I have no idea how he managed to not catch an anchor rope. Sorry venting, if anyone sees me do anything less than genius, please let me know so I dont do it again. (Don't mention the fact that I put 16' scanoe on top of 88 Mustang  )

I talked to the guy that had caught the 28" eye, he was excited! I also talked to a guy who caught 21 eyes yesterday ALL under the limit. 

For the ODNR survey reporting a lack of fish at the 13-14" size range, WE SURE DO SEEM TO BE CATCHING A BUNCH OF THEM! 

I was using 2 jigs/line today. One jig 8-12" inches above the other. The eyes seemed to hit the upper jig more often, but would only hit it when the bottom jig had hit bottom and there was slack in the line. (This is legal in Ohio right?)

Oh and thanks for all the sharing of information here, I probably would have given up before now without the help.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad you found some. I think I went by and set up North of you for a little while. You were sitting pretty much right where I suggested. 

Yes, it's legal to put two jigs on a line. Two lines - three hooks per line. 

Another frustrating, perhaps challenging, thing about C.J. Walleyes is that they tend to bite in spurts. You can sit on a spot for hours with nothing and then catch 10 in the next 45 minutes doing exactly the same thing. Then they move off and you can't buy another bite. I don't know anyone that can predict or anticipate these moves.

I'll be out early tomorrow. See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Still slow this morning. One regular got two keepers at the ungodly hour of 4:30 A.M. I did not talk to anyone with a keeper. DNR survey guy said he had only seen one keeper all day. I was out with eyeguy from 5:30 to 11:00 - 7 short Walleyes between us.

Saw Watercraft bust a guy for hauling buns in the North end no-wake zone. $100.00 fine... Several nut jobs at the ramp clogging up lanes, parking in the wrong places, not knowing how to back up, etc.

I'll be back out Saturday. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Went walleye fishing on CJ today, Monday. Ended up with 6 short walleye and a hand full of crappie cats and perch jig fishing in the usual spots. Things were slow all day. No wind in the morning and 18 mph winds afternoon. Quite a change from morning to afternoon. Water temp was 77 and water was very cloudy with about 1 foot visibility. A lot of debris floating around like a big rain hit last night. It didn't rain at my house though! Looked like a bug hatch was in process also. Sorry, nothing to brag about. It was just SLOW and HOT.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

Fished too long today. Saw one keeper eye caught.

I caught 2 short eyes, 2 nice 11" Crappie, and a ~9" bluegill
No one else seemed to be catching anything.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Started out around 6:00 and fished till 9:15 and ended with 4 in the box. Had 1 that went 20'..18'..17'..15 1/8 and around a dozen short fish.. Fish were caught off the old road bed....Had to fish slow, slow,slow. about an inch off the bottom with the lightest jig possible


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Put in just after 7:00 and fished until 1:00 or so  caught a dz or so dinks, and a couple that might have made 15 if I stepped on them. Didnt see anyone with a fish in the box.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

I got skunked this morning before I got ran off by the rain.

gentleman who is always out trolling early EVERY morning passed by and showed me a 6+ lber!


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

A buddy of mine was out yesterday and had a 6-7lber up yo the boat and lost it they ended up with (1) 17' and a few shorties...I'll be out tonight (weather permiting) cooler temps= fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wat was that guy trollin with and where?


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

I didnt ask the specfics ------I'm not much into the trolling but, they do seem to get the bigger fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i hope so cuz thats wat im gonna b doin this weekend


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i hope so cuz thats wat im gonna b doin this weekend~:B


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be out there jigging Sat & Sun morning. It has to get pretty bad for me to start taking a slow boat ride with a couple of broomsticks hanging out of the boat.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was out at 6:00 this morning. Caught a few short fish. I talked to a few regulars who had also only caught hammerhandles. I did hear another story of a 28" (that's about 9 pounds and a FishOhio size) Walleye earlier in the week. This one was "almost" to the boat when it came off. That's at least 3 of those this year that I have heard about. 

I had to leave just after 9:00 but it didn't feel like I was missing much today.

Planned on going out tomorrow but looks like I'll miss it for something else that has come up that I have to do. Maybe I'll get out on Sunday evening.

MC


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

Went out with dad..

Caught 1 14" and 1 15" eye (completely inhaled a 3/8 ounce jig)

Caught 5 nice channel cats

Couple guys trolling by said they had 5 keepers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Got out this weekend. Caught three throwbacks on Saturday before I had to go to baseball game. Had better luck on Sunday, threw back seven fish 14-15 inch before I caught one 5lb 12oz 24 inch (I tried posting picture, check my photo in members photos). I trolled all weekend for my trolling motor batteries were dead all weekend and I loaned my battery charger to a friend. I would like to get in on the jig bite. I am going to try again Thursday evening.

Chemlab, If you were on the water Sunday, I think I know what a "scanoe" is now if that was you. I was out trolling in a Xpress duck boat.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

A buddy and i went out on cjb sat. from about 2-8 caught a shorty in front of campgrounds pt.(bottom bouncer) then a shorty on the rocks with a jig(saw somthin on the finder and stopped then a WB on the rock with a crankbait(green and silver) a channel cat in the gravel pit on a bottom bouncer! a good day on the water. did better than last time...


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Just got blown off the lake...It wasnt a bad eve. got out around 5:15 had a nice one to the net, it rolled around the rim and was gone--  5lber. Ended the night w/ (1) 17' and a 1/2 doz shorties 1 cat and a nice gill..


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I figured that you would have to skeedaddle when I saw that storm come up. Wish I could have been there to put some string under that big guy.

MC


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

woke up late 

caught 4 throwbacks a nice channel cat, and a bull gill. 

Guy in Red Lund pulled a nice keeper right out from in front of me, went 4-5lbs.

Guy in green Lund told me he caught a 5lber off the humps 2 weeks ago, but nothing big since. 

Maybe I need a Lund to catch the big ones 



Oh I did watch a couple guys fighting a fish on light tackle for what seemed 20 minutes. They kept passing the reel back and forth. Everytime they took a couple cranks of line, the fish would take them back, finally spit the hook.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Chemlab, How can you over sleep to go fishing? Thats what alarm clocks are for!!!!LOL I'm gonna give it a shot this eve (weather permiting) also got a net man with me tonight soooooo the eyes that do bite are in trouble!


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

hopefully you caught them all!


----------

